
Linux Security Distros Compared: Tails vs. Kali vs. Qubes - yiedyie
http://lifehacker.com/linux-security-distros-compared-tails-vs-kali-vs-qub-1658139404
======
hga
Sort of a nonsensical premise, the three highlighted distributions have
entirely different goals (use Tor, penetration testing, and security through
VM isolation), but it does give minimal overviews of each, plus mentions a few
more in passing. Worth it if you aren't familiar with each, or one that
matches your possible interests.

Side note: Qubes, or perhaps the woman developing it, is sort of scary. I was
reading ... her blog, I think, where the discussion had turned to the open
sourcing of a provably secure microkernel. Alas, that's only with an embedded
ARM system, they didn't even a try a serious proof with x86.

And for good reason, besides covering how difficult this was in principle
(e.g. chipsets, IOMMUs), she mentioned finding a remote execution exploit that
never touches your OS, it compromised a network card and rewrote its EEPROM,
then on the next boot exploited a secure boot "feature". Kinda makes you
despair about the current state of security :-(.

